# Sports



## Dirigible (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm putting this here as a placeholder, mainly as a reminder to go dig more and put some pressure on myself to actually go look. 

Premise, many of our sports teams, baseball, college football, soccer internationally have histories and heroes going back to the 1800's.

College football, especially in the south, has a rich history passed down generationally... How much can be verified?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-21 17:27:37Reaction Score: 0


dont forget the guys using laser swords!


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-07-21 22:02:23Reaction Score: 0




humanoidlord said:


> dont forget the guys using laser swords!


Speaking of that, I would love to see a post all about it!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-24 00:58:20Reaction Score: 0




PrincepAugus said:


> Speaking of that, I would love to see a post all about it!


korben has 2 threads about it


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-07-24 00:58:59Reaction Score: 1




humanoidlord said:


> korben has 2 threads about it


Yeah, figured hours ago. xD


----------

